# How to set up a wireless card in gentoo

## RedSamurai

I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 and i want to set up the intergrated wireless. I have the Eth0 set up to my nic but I want a wireless also. Im new and i want to know how to set it up. Thank you very much

----------

## timeBandit

Start here: HOWTO Wiireless Configuration and Startup

Welcome, and please get in the habit of searching before posting. A search for "wireless howto" in the Networking & Security forum turns up several useful threads, all of which also reference that Wiki HOWTO.

----------

## RedSamurai

But i want to set my wireless upto eth1 or something  i cant have it being eth0 thats my wired. How would I do that.

----------

## Suicidal

udev should automagically detect it and assign it a device name.

----------

## RedSamurai

Its not for me i got eth0 thats it. Is there a way to specify it?

----------

## timeBandit

Besides eth1, did you look for other common wireless interface device names, like ath0 or wlan0 or ... (other names escape me)? You need the device first...it's easier to configure the interface if it actually exists.  :Wink: 

Did you compile your kernel with support for your wireless hardware? If you did and it's compiled as a module, is the module loaded at boot (check the appropriate file in /etc/modules.autoload.d)?

----------

## RedSamurai

No it doesnt there is onle lo loop back and eth0

----------

## RedSamurai

anyone

----------

## timeBandit

First, a friendly bit of advice: good etiquette (and at least one administrator) suggests a 24hr lapse before bumping a thread.

Please post the output of these two commands (you must be root for the second one):

```
ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device

lspci
```

If you don't have lspci, emerge -av sys-apps/pciutils to install it. This should identify your wireless adapter and show us whether the kernel has recognized it.

----------

## RedSamurai

Network Controller: Broadcom corperation known device 4311

would that be my wireless?

(sorry for not waiting im used to other fourms thanks for the advice and time time bandit)

----------

## timeBandit

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> Network Controller: Broadcom corperation known device 4311
> 
> would that be my wireless?

 

Probably, but the commands I suggested provide additional information that will help in configuring your kernel properly. Please post the complete output, thanks.

----------

## RedSamurai

```
localhost ~ # ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr 13 07:53 /sys/class/net/eth0/device -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:00.0

```

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [ATI Mobility Radeon X1300]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

```

Heres everything

----------

## timeBandit

Thanks. Yes, that's definitely your wireless adapter. I wanted to see the full listings for two reasons: 1) only one interface device in /sys/class/net confirms your kernel hasn't recognized your wireless adapter, and 2) matching the PCI ID of eth0 (00:1e.0/03:00.0) with the PCI device list serves as a double-check (by elimination) to identify the wireless device.

You will need to reconfigure your kernel, then rebuild and reinstall modules to get the driver. Once it's loaded you'll have the wireless interface and you can proceed to configure it per the HOWTO. Unfortunately I can't get to a kernel config right now to locate the correct options for you--I'll post back later tonight (tomorrow at worst) with more info, if no one else has chimed in before then.

----------

## RedSamurai

Thank you time bandit. You are the best  :Razz: 

----------

## timeBandit

No problem!   :Smile: 

FYI, your PCI ID database is apparently a little stale: your "Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311" is actually a "Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card." You should run update-pciids as root to download the latest list, after which lspci should identify the device by its correct name. AFAIK there's no harm in having an outdated ID list, though an edition complete enough to include all your hardware is obviously helpful.

----------

## timeBandit

RedSamurai, I did some research and discovered I am now in over my head.  :Sad:   Configuring wireless devices can be tricky and I'm going to step aside to let those with experience help you. I assumed this would be like most other kernel device setup but there are complicating factors and I'd largely be guessing from this point.

I'll offer one last suggestion: if you have a 2.6.20 kernel, fire up make menuconfig, enable support for wireless drivers:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

      [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions
```

and look for a "Broadcom 43xx" driver or similar in the list.  That's the driver you need. Enable it as a module, rebuild/reinstall your kernel and proceed from there.

These two threads deal specifically with your hardware:Dell Wireless 1390 (read it all, the driver was in development during the course of the thread)Help with Dell Wireless 1390You may also need to search/ask for help with "ndiswrapper," which is used (with the Windows driver) when a Linux-native driver for a wireless adapter doesn't exist or doesn't work.

If all that doesn't get you going, I'm sure there are plenty of people who can help you over the last hurdles. Good luck!   :Smile: 

----------

## RedSamurai

Ok thank you very much time bandit

----------

## RedSamurai

I tryed to do the 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Then I enabled all the wireless drivers in the list but I still cant see the wireless device the loobback address and eth0 but i dont see anything that hast to do with a wireless lan. I went to the two other threds and seen the patch but i dont know how to apply it and nidswrapper wouldent emerge does anyone think they can help me.

----------

## RedSamurai

anyone?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Larry The Cow provided me with an excellent howto on this card:

```
emerge -a ndiswrapper

mkdir wifidrivers

cd wifidrivers

wget http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE

unzip R140747.EXE

cd DRIVER

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

ndiswrapper -l # Check if the driver installed ok; should say bcmwl5 : driver installed \n\t device (14E4:4311) present

### Make sure wifi switch is on! ###

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig # Check if it worked

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

iwconfig wlan0 key open wifikey

iwconfig wlan0 essid essid

dhcpcd wlan0

ping www.gentoo.org 
```

----------

## RedSamurai

this is what  get when i try that.

```
localhost ~ # emerge -a ndiswrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33  USE="-debug -usb"

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 to /

 * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ] * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ] * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ] * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ] * checking ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz ;-) ...                               [ ok ] * See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml for a list of supported kernels.

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it..

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it..

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-info.eclass: line 196: [: too many arguments

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ] * These sources have not yet been prepared.

 * We cannot build against an unprepared tree.

 * To resolve this, please type the following:

 *

 * # cd /usr/src/linux

 * # make oldconfig

 * # make modules_prepare

 *

 * Then please try merging this module again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  ndiswrapper-1.33.ebuild, line 32:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 465:   Called check_kernel_built

  linux-info.eclass, line 368:   Called die

!!! Kernel sources need compiling first

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/temp/build.log'.

```

thank you

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> this is what  get when i try that.
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # emerge -a ndiswrapper
> 
> ...

 

I think it's self explaining   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * We cannot build against an unprepared tree.
> 
>  * To resolve this, please type the following:
> ...

 

 * Then please try merging this module again.

----------

## RedSamurai

```
localhost DRIVER # ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf

installing bcmw15 ...

couldn't open bcmw15.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 172.

```

This is my new error lol  :Razz:  thanks

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost DRIVER # ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf
> 
> ...

 

Please follow the instructions carefully $ means as normal user, # means root. 

```
$ mkdir wifidrivers

$ cd wifidrivers

$ wget http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE

$ unzip R140747.EXE 

$ su

```

```

# ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

# ndiswrapper -l

# modprobe ndiswrapper 

# iwconfig 

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop 

# iwconfig wlan0 key open wifikey

# iwconfig wlan0 essid essid

# dhcpcd wlan0

# ping www.gentoo.org
```

----------

## RedSamurai

Its not working like when i do the ndiswrapper -l command it just

bcmw 15 : invalid driver!

bcmw15.ini : Invalid Driver!

bcmw15 : INvalid driver!

and the iwconfig command says

lo No wireless extensions

eth0 no wireless extensions

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> invalid driver!

 

Clear out any previous bad driver installations:

```
rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper/bcm*
```

Look in /etc/ndiswrapper to check it's empty.

----------

## RedSamurai

it didnt work  :Sad: 

if i can open an ssh shell can someone help me but i want to know what they did so could they expleane also  :Razz:  im just not getting it

----------

## RedSamurai

```
localhost wifidrivers # ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

installing bcmwl5 ...

couldn't open bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 172.

```

this is an error i am seeing

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost wifidrivers # ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
> 
> ...

 

Please try it in this sequence (modprobe first):

```
$ mkdir wifidrivers

$ cd wifidrivers

$ wget http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE

$ unzip R140747.EXE 

$ su

```

```

# modprobe ndiswrapper 

# ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

# ndiswrapper -l

# iwconfig 

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop 

# iwconfig wlan0 key open wifikey

# iwconfig wlan0 essid essid

# dhcpcd wlan0

# ping www.gentoo.org
```

----------

## RedSamurai

localhost wifidrivers # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> localhost wifidrivers # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

 

lol, now were getting somewhere. What about an

```
# emerge -av ndiswrapper
```

first?   :Wink: 

----------

## RedSamurai

```
localhost charlie # emerge -av ndiswrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33  USE="-debug -usb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 to /

 * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ] * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ] * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ] * ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ] * checking ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz ;-) ...                               [ ok ] * See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml for a list of supported kernels.

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ndiswrapper-1.33.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work

 * Applying ndiswrapper-new_suspend2.patch ...                            [ ok ] * Converting ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBD  [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33 ...

gcc -g -Wall -I../driver -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c

 * Preparing ndiswrapper module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  LD      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/crt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/hal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/iw_ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/loader.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/ntoskernel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/ntoskernel_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/pe_linker.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/pnp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/rtl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/wrapmem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/wrapndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/wrapper.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/divdi3.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/ndiswrapper.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/ndiswrapper.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/work/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/ndiswrapper.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33

>>> Install ndiswrapper-1.33 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing ndiswrapper module

 * Preparing file for modules.d ...                                       [ ok ]install -D -m 755 loadndisdriver /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/image//sbin/loadndisdriver

install -D -m 755 ndiswrapper /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/image//usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

install -D -m 755 ndiswrapper-buginfo /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/image//usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

NOTE: Windows driver configuration file format has changed since 1.5. You must re-install Windows drivers if they were installed before.

>>> Completed installing ndiswrapper-1.33 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -f9 /usr/share/man/man8

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   sbin/loadndisdriver

>>> Merging net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/README.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/INSTALL.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/AUTHORS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/ChangeLog.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.bz2

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

--- /etc/

--- /etc/ndiswrapper/

>>> /etc/ndiswrapper/.keep_net-wireless_ndiswrapper-0

--- /etc/modules.d/

>>> /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

--- /sbin/

>>> /sbin/loadndisdriver

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/README.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/INSTALL.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/ChangeLog.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33/AUTHORS.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

--- !mtime obj /sbin/loadndisdriver

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5

--- !mtime obj /etc/ndiswrapper/.keep_net-wireless_ndiswrapper-0

--- !mtime obj /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man8

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-1.33

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /sbin

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc/ndiswrapper

--- !empty dir /etc/modules.d

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Removing net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 from moduledb.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ...

 *

 * /usr/src/linux/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.  [ !! ] *

 * Updating modules.conf ...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ] * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ] * Updating modules.dep ...

FATAL: Could not open '/System.map': No such file or directory            [ ok ] * Adding module to moduledb.

 * ndiswrapper requires .inf and .sys files from a Windows(tm) driver

 * to function. Download these to /root for example, then

 * run 'ndiswrapper -i /root/foo.inf'. After that you can delete them.

 * They will be copied to the proper location.

 * Once done, please run 'update-modules'.

 * check http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/mediawiki/index.php/List for drivers

 * Look for the following on that page for your driver:

 * Possible Hardware:

 * Please have a look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/

 * for the FAQ, HowTos, Tips, Configuration, and installation

 * information.

 * ndiswrapper devs need support(_hardware_, cash).

 * Don't hesitate if you can help, see http://ndiswrapper.sf.net for details.

 * Attempting to automatically reinstall any Windows drivers

 * you might already have.

 * Driver: bcmwl5

couldn't open /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33/temp/bcmwl5/bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 172.

installing bcmwl5 ...

>>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 17 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hey RedSamurai don't forget to etc-update before you reboot otherwise you might run into problems. Have you tried doing these commands?

```

$ mkdir wifidrivers

$ cd wifidrivers

$ wget http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE

$ unzip R140747.EXE

$ su

```

```
# modprobe ndiswrapper

# ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

# ndiswrapper -l

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# iwconfig wlan0 key open wifikey

# iwconfig wlan0 essid essid

# dhcpcd wlan0

# ping www.gentoo.org
```

----------

## RedSamurai

localhost wifidrivers # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

 no matter what i do this is what i get

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> localhost wifidrivers # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
> 
>  no matter what i do this is what i get

 

Ok that sucks   :Sad: . From the output you gave apparently there is something wrong with your kernel config:

```
 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ...

 *

 * /usr/src/linux/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.  [ !! ] *

 * Updating modules.conf ...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ] * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ] * Updating modules.dep ...

FATAL: Could not open '/System.map': No such file or directory            [ ok ] * Adding module to moduledb. 
```

please consider making a separate thread for your kernel config error message here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-23.html

----------

## RedSamurai

Ima just reinstall gentoo

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> Ima just reinstall gentoo

 

Well why not. You might as well test the new 2007 installer   :Smile: .

----------

## RedSamurai

i got the driver installed i had to use a differnt driver from the dell site but wlan0 isent showing up :"( any idea

----------

## RedSamurai

anyone

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> i got the driver installed i had to use a differnt driver from the dell site but wlan0 isent showing up :"( any idea

 

Please supply a little bit more output. Which driver did you install? etc.

----------

## RedSamurai

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

>  *RedSamurai wrote:*   i got the driver installed i had to use a differnt driver from the dell site but wlan0 isent showing up :"( any idea 
> 
> Please supply a little bit more output. Which driver did you install? etc.

 it didnt work so i removed it. Is there any other way to install the driver?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

>  *Aniruddha wrote:*    *RedSamurai wrote:*   i got the driver installed i had to use a differnt driver from the dell site but wlan0 isent showing up :"( any idea 
> 
> Please supply a little bit more output. Which driver did you install? etc. it didnt work so i removed it. Is there any other way to install the driver?

 

Please try wget first

$ wget http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE

and tell me it's output

----------

